
"Guitar Hero" co-founders turned a bright idea into $100 million - chaostheory
http://blog.cleveland.com/pdextra/2008/03/guitar_hero_cofounders_turned.html
======
zachbeane
I thought Harmonix was responsible for Guitar Hero's creation. This article
credits RedOctane.

~~~
rms
Yeah, they were, this is a bad article. Red Octane made the guitar peripheral.

